# Pioneer?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Posted in the sxs playground and got no attention so ima post it here. Is any one else interested to see the honda pioneer arrive? I know it's still not goin to hold a candle to most sxs on the market but it looks like it would be a welcome improvement over the big red to all the Honda die hards out there.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

They need to dump the three speed tranny.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

And the single cylinder...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet it's ugly.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate to say it but it kinda favors a 4 seat Rex.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like the ranger more to me.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

the front looks like a ranger


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I can see the Ranger but the cage looks like the Rex to me.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> I can see the Ranger but the cage looks like the Rex to me.


you right about that


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree on the 3 speed. I have yet to figure out why honda and Yamaha have not steped into the vtwins, kinda like kawi not goin over 750.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

